# Private messaging



## gr0uch0 (Feb 16, 2017)

When I'm sending a PM, I keep getting a "Draft Saved Failed" message after I hit the send button.  As I'm not completely familiar with this feature--have sent a few--is this something normal, abnormal, or something that I'm not doing correctly?  The message appears to go through, but I keep getting this odd pop-up.  Appreciate any insight.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 16, 2017)

Not sure why this is happening. I just tried on mine and its working ok.

Let me ask you this are you using a internet service like satellite or something that is spotty?

Im in Chat right now if you want to talk about it.


----------

